# Outdoor bud pics Summer 2011



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 26, 2011)

Gonna start a thread for pictures of this years bud,  The first pic is my Chemdawg, a plant that was gifted to me a month or so ago, then my own mazzar x purple urkle cross than a BLZ, not sure what pheno, there was 4 different plants from the seeds i grew. Here's a picture of them hangin, almost bedtime for the girls, heres what left in the drying shed also. there BLZ some colas pointy some rounded, real interesting grow, should smoke great. was sticky enough.


----------



## burner (Jun 26, 2011)

Lookin good Skag...I remember I little while ago you were trying a topsy-turby thing outside...how's that coming along?


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 26, 2011)

burner said:
			
		

> Lookin good Skag...I remember I little while ago you were trying a topsy-turby thing outside...how's that coming along?


 
 We've had a terrible spring here , but the topsy turvys doin OK. I just ran out back and took a picture. I banked it in good soil so I'm hopeing I don't have to give her much, I've been thinking about putting a hook in the dark shed, and hangin her everyday after 11 hours daylight, along with the others in the opening post.


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 27, 2011)

Not asking your location or nothing, but you're outdoor with that kind of cola harvesting right now??? Maybe I read it wrong, if so apologies.

Either way, what you have looks great by the way.


----------



## burner (Jun 27, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing ston-loc..I wish I was there lol ...I still have about 3-1/2 months till i'll be harvesting my outdoors.

That's cool Skag...never saw a canna-topsy turby :hubba: ...It be cool to see how she finishes out


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 27, 2011)

Great pics skag :aok:


----------



## kaotik (Jun 27, 2011)

it is possible to manual flower them outdoor, guys  
*TC will scoff at you   ..but i always love some early summer OD smoke while i tend to the full season ladies too.
just cropped a few last week

looks good skag


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 27, 2011)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Not asking your location or nothing, but you're outdoor with that kind of cola harvesting right now??? Maybe I read it wrong, if so apologies.
> 
> Either way, what you have looks great by the way.


 Everything in bud's in pots.

I lock them in a pitch black shed everyday, it's my day job. get them back out next morning after 12 hours sleep. I'm retired, I've got a hand truck for my 12 and 20 gallon pots, the 5 gallon I just carry, I space them out, so the harvest doesn't overwhelm the carpoltunnel synDRONE etc. that my manicurist has, I'll be moving 15 pots a day by the 15th of july, it's good excersise also, not to mention, I started doing this years ago to beat the pot thieves, even if they get whats in the ground I got my potted stash, they will get mature 3 at a time starting about the 2nd week of august.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 27, 2011)

burner said:
			
		

> I was thinking the same thing ston-loc..I wish I was there lol ...I still have about 3-1/2 months till i'll be harvesting my outdoors.
> 
> That's cool Skag...never saw a canna-topsy turby :hubba: ...It be cool to see how she finishes out


  God willing, we'll both be here to watch her finish, I think I mentioned I might start locking her up too, in the pitch black shed, no windows,


----------



## burner (Jun 27, 2011)

now that you mention it....I have 2 sheds with no windows hmmmmm :smoke1:


Problem is, I work full time, but I may be able to do the 12/12 ...I may try that with one of them.


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 27, 2011)

Ahh I see. Well it's looking great man. :aok:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 27, 2011)

That Topsy Turvy thingy is cool. Cant wait to see how that turns out.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 28, 2011)

Here's the rest of my girls that will start being hauled to the shed, the're my BLZ clones, man the width on some of the leaves are unreal!!! I'll be cloneing these girls again.


----------



## Irish (Jun 29, 2011)

very nice old man.  i have one small plant that is pollenated that is being manually flowered. i put her in a two-door rubbermade tool storage shed at night. 

i hear ya on the pot snatchers. many of us have been jacked over the years at one time or other. i got it bad two-three years ago. it made me shy off from planting many outdoors, but i always attempt a little something. (i just know it could go missing anytime now, so i dont really stress on it. it sucks).

if i can ever get my back right i want to build a shed just to manually flower in the summer. something i can lock up and sleep sound still ya know. one just for plants. i'll eventually get to it.  

looking very good skag. most excellent.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 29, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> very nice old man. i have one small plant that is pollenated that is being manually flowered. i put her in a two-door rubbermade tool storage shed at night.
> 
> i hear ya on the pot snatchers. many of us have been jacked over the years at one time or other. i got it bad two-three years ago. it made me shy off from planting many outdoors, but i always attempt a little something. (i just know it could go missing anytime now, so i dont really stress on it. it sucks).
> 
> ...


  I've got motion lights, a movement detector from harbour freight, and steel doors, thats all I can do.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 29, 2011)

That leaf is huge and very dark green. Beautiful.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks almost like Ducksfoot


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Aug 7, 2011)

Here's what the Dutch Treat is looking like, she's frosting up nicely, even though she's only had 4 days of sunshine, total, maybe 15 days with some afternoon sun, she's a big girl to be handtruckin into the garage every night!!! she's budding nicely. but it's been crappy in the north west, the rest is BLZ clones, and Super Silver Haze, and a combo of the two,  the biggest plant is the girl with the breach graft I think VB called it, ther're all grown in a soil mix I gleaned off Noveelechefs receipe's, and others,  the bigger tubs are 12 gallon, next to 5 gallon pots,  I'll probably pick a half dozen or so to move in-doors after the C99 and DT I have inside is done, with the modern miteacides,and insect sprays I have no fear bringing it back indoors, raise the lights ridicouosly high and bring em in, avid floramite, or forbid, they work, Bayer also has a new 3 way mite, insect, and Deseace spray, 20 bucks for 16 gallons !!!! They list mites like its not a insect, i feel it's a target advertisement, for us MJ farmers, anyway out of my latest harvest, the Super silver haze is really nice, the chem dawg??? if that is what it is, I love it, but I gotta wonder, a bud just purchased some seeds called chem dawg 91, we'll compare notes,


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Aug 7, 2011)

some off my outdoor stuff are stating to bud without putting them away in the dark every night!!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 7, 2011)

Those are great shots and great plants Skag.I have heard over and over how there has not been summer on your side of the state this year, they look nice for no sun. My one outside hasn't started to bud yet, but i thought it wouldn't till there was 12 hours of darkness. Is that right?


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 7, 2011)

All 4 of my outdoors have kicked to flower in the last week and a half. I'm in CA.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 7, 2011)

good to know, thanks. I am an indoor girl with just one outside.


----------

